# Company wants me to install a dehumidifier



## Southreefpp

Hey guys this is my first post on this site. The company that gives me all my work is asking me to install a dehumidifier.

What do you guys normally do? I live in South Florida so I wouldn't want to install a commercial rental from home depot. It wont be there when I go pic it up!

Obviously Ill have the power turned on and will be using a small one so if it gets stolen its not a big deal.

How much would you recommend charging per day?

Any advise would be appreciated. I've been reading on here how these company's are getting harder and harder to work for. Yesterday I got an email saying they want a copy of each trash outs dump receipt!!

It sucks because some times Ill do 3 trash outs all in one dump trailer!!

Guess that's the end of that!!:crying:


----------



## NCnewbie

Southreefpp said:


> Hey guys this is my first post on this site. The company that gives me all my work is asking me to install a dehumidifier.
> 
> What do you guys normally do? I live in South Florida so I wouldn't want to install a commercial rental from home depot. It wont be there when I go pic it up!
> 
> Obviously Ill have the power turned on and will be using a small one so if it gets stolen its not a big deal.
> 
> How much would you recommend charging per day?
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated. I've been reading on here how these company's are getting harder and harder to work for. Yesterday I got an email saying they want a copy of each trash outs dump receipt!!
> 
> It sucks because some times Ill do 3 trash outs all in one dump trailer!!
> 
> Guess that's the end of that!!



Get one off the shelf at Lowe's, around $150 +\- if they're on sale. Set it near the laundry room elevate it, run drain hose out the dryer vent. Typically should be a flat fee charge not by the day. 9 times out of 10 that's what they're looking for. Anything beyond that tell them to hire 3rd party. I'm guessing you're only going to get about $200 before expenses so anything more than that they can kick rocks. 

I'd make 3 copies of the same dump receipt and submit. If you're creative change the times on the receipt but anything past that I'd remind them of the difference between independent contractor and employee.


----------



## Southreefpp

Ok sounds good with the dehumidifier. I re read the email and it says what you thought they wanted. 

As far as the dump receipt goes they charge by weight so they would probably figure it out. They take 25% off the top of all my bids so I just make my bid and add 25%. I not bitching though because I get 37.50 a cubic yard after they take their cut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCnewbie

Southreefpp said:


> Ok sounds good with the dehumidifier. I re read the email and it says what you thought they wanted.
> 
> As far as the dump receipt goes they charge by weight so they would probably figure it out. They take 25% off the top of all my bids so I just make my bid and add 25%. I not bitching though because I get 37.50 a cubic yard after they take their cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cubic Yard isn't usually measured by weight. Are you sure you're getting $37.50 per CY? 

Sometimes I wish I could charge by weight, would get out a lot better.


----------



## SLUCKY44

NCnewbie said:


> Get one off the shelf at Lowe's, around $150 +\- if they're on sale. Set it near the laundry room elevate it, run drain hose out the dryer vent. Typically should be a flat fee charge not by the day. 9 times out of 10 that's what they're looking for. Anything beyond that tell them to hire 3rd party. I'm guessing you're only going to get about $200 before expenses so anything more than that they can kick rocks.
> 
> I'd make 3 copies of the same dump receipt and submit. If you're creative change the times on the receipt but anything past that I'd remind them of the difference between independent contractor and employee.


MFS Supply or Bargainlocks on the dehumidifiers, about $30 cheaper than Lowes or HD.
As far as the dump receipts I agree with NCnewbie, make 3 copies. Most companies are just looking for proof you dumped the debris legally and not in some other house or yard.
Good Luck!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

The dump receipt thing is nothing new. Most contractors have one on their server. Most nationals have one they can send you to fill out each time. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Southreefpp

I read that hud typically approves 350 to install a dehumidifier so I guess that's what I'll charge before they take the 25 %. I get 37.50 per cylinder after they take there 25% but what I was saying is the dump charges by weight so it's always different. If the company I work for keeps seeing the same weight and price lets say $47.77 they would probably catch on fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Southreefpp said:


> I read that hud typically approves 350 to install a dehumidifier so I guess that's what I'll charge before they take the 25 %. I get 37.50 per cylinder after they take there 25% but what I was saying is the dump charges by weight so it's always different. If the company I work for keeps seeing the same weight and price lets say $47.77 they would probably catch on fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is the correct charge for a Dehumidifier. The company you work for doesn't care if your trailer weighs the exact same every time. They are simply meeting a requirement put on them by their client because so many guys have dumped on dead end roads or at other properties.


----------



## Southreefpp

Makes sense. Thank you for your help. I've been working property preservation for 7 years but only stared making good money in the last year and a half. Lots of property's still in south Florida. Hopefully they won't make me start taking a tape measure to my loads like other company's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohnojim

*Waiting until you need a dehumidifier to buy it*

will most times reduce your margin substantially. It is best to buy them on sale and keep a couple in stock. I usually find them for $120 from time to time, they are 160-170 off the shelf. That's a big difference in margin if your getting 75% of HUD or $262.50. Nothing on sale right now from my usual sources.


----------



## Southreefpp

That's a good idea. I'll check the stores by me and see. They only want a 30 installed so I'll make 80 bucks or so worst case. For some reason I never joined this forum and glad I did. I want craigslist hacks prices!!!! I finally got a dump trailer this year. I use to be this guy in 2010. Man it sucked unloading that trailer by hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohnojim

*75% of HUD is not too bad currently*

it's a lot more than a lot of guys are getting, and in Florida, it's probably top dollar. More is always better.


----------



## NCnewbie

It's a few bucks better than I'm getting so keep on with it. 

After the storms around here Lowes had dehu's on sale for around $150. I picked some refurbished in bulk from MFS for about $120 and haven't seen an approval to install one since. When I was buying them off the shelf I was getting them every other week. 

That's the way it goes for me every time I buy in bulk.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

The prices I get are actually lower than what Big Daddy and GTX have posted. I don't really factor that in. I look at what works for our company and where we are when it comes to profitability.

As far as the trash out trailer we use something a little larger and heavier duty than what you posted but not a dump trailer. The only dump trailers we can make work are in the 24k range. I have bought many a dove tailed 24'ft car trailer for $1,800.00 brand new. We build sides up on them and throw a log chain attached to some cribbing I build in the front. When we get to the dump they attach to the log chain and pull the load right off. I give the guys at the dump a Quart of Moonshine each time the last jar I gave them runs dry. They seem to be blind when it comes to paint, tires, and things like that. :biggrin:


----------



## BRADSConst

Unless your work order SPECIFICALLY states "Install brand new dehu", I might be inclined to check Craigslist and pick up one that "Looks" new. Don't get the old brown piece of crap from 1970 :vs_no_no_no:.

:vs_cool:


----------



## allure9121

Does your staters require a bic license? Business integraty license
here in ny and nj they require us to obtain this and place it on out trucks

cost in new york is $5000 and $500 each truck and $500 each truck per year

most dump facilities will not allow us in with out it

nj cheaper


----------



## NCnewbie

Craigslist Hack said:


> The prices I get are actually lower than what Big Daddy and GTX have posted. I don't really factor that in. I look at what works for our company and where we are when it comes to profitability.
> 
> As far as the trash out trailer we use something a little larger and heavier duty than what you posted but not a dump trailer. The only dump trailers we can make work are in the 24k range. I have bought many a dove tailed 24'ft car trailer for $1,800.00 brand new. We build sides up on them and throw a log chain attached to some cribbing I build in the front. When we get to the dump they attach to the log chain and pull the load right off. I give the guys at the dump a Quart of Moonshine each time the last jar I gave them runs dry. They seem to be blind when it comes to paint, tires, and things like that.


Gave the guy at my landfill 2 full propane tanks and some other choice items today, he skillfully unloaded my trailer for me using the bucket on his front loader without me having to take my mower off first. Saved me the lifting and the time of unloading at 3-4 different areas. A little back scratching goes a longggg way sometimes


----------



## NCnewbie

Southreefpp said:


> That's a good idea. I'll check the stores by me and see. They only want a 30 installed so I'll make 80 bucks or so worst case. For some reason I never joined this forum and glad I did. I want craigslist hacks prices!!!! I finally got a dump trailer this year. I use to be this guy in 2010. Man it sucked unloading that trailer by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't feel bad....


----------



## Southreefpp

Florida doesn't require anything. I can go to the dump in my unmarked truck and drop off my haz may for free. I used to live in NJ and it was a pain in the ass. All I have to pay is my sun biz witch is 30 a year and my insurance. I 1099 my one guy and pay half way house kids when I need more then my main guy.









That's my set up now. Little up grade since the old ford and car trailer with sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeInPI

BRADSConst said:


> Unless your work order SPECIFICALLY states "Install brand new dehu", I might be inclined to check Craigslist and pick up one that "Looks" new. Don't get the old brown piece of crap from 1970 :vs_no_no_no:.
> 
> :vs_cool:


If it states "Install dehu" that piece of crap from the 70's qualifies! lol! Hell- if I use the rationale of the cubicle monkeys, if it says "Install NEW dehu" I can still use the brown piece of crap from the 70's. When they question it, I can say "It is new- new to this house." 

I pick them up from Bargain Locks when they go on sale for $120-ish like they are right now- and I need some locks and stuff, which will end up with free shipping.

Last fall, HD had the individually bagged $8.00 10' long dehu drain hoses on clearance for $1.19 ea., so I bought about 20 of them. That's about break even to make them, so I took the easy way out. 

Thankfully, our clients rent dumpsters for us so we don't have to mess with trailers. God Bless 'em!


----------



## melmatrix

Damn 37.50 a cyd I got a trashout 150cyd and I wish I was getting that they give me 29 which isn't terrible but that's about 1000$ more


----------



## Southreefpp

Some of these guys on here are getting 50 per yard no discount!! Ive never had a 150 cyd trash out before but I'm looking forward to one!! Usually it's no more than 50 on our jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01

As someone stated here in NJ getting rid of trash is a nightmare. I called the DEP last week to find out information on getting a dump permit. My truck is over weight and it is registered commercial, so they won't let me in unless I have a DEP permit number. They told me that the initial permit takes 9-12 months to obtain and costs $2,000 plus a minimum renewal of $600/yr. I know that in the grand scheme of things it would make life a lot easier to just suffer and get the permit, but in the past I haven't done that many debris removals and it was never worth it. I just started working with a new company that does more of the REO side which includes debris removal. NJ is a non removal state which means that until the property is going to convey, all belongings both personal and garbage other than food waste can't be removed. My only solution was to order dumpsters at the large trash outs as I would anyway since my trailer can only hold about 20cy, and then for the smaller stuff I found a company that will leave an 8cy at a property that I am renting for $60/mo with 1 pickup included and additional pickups at my request for $55. The garbage company told me anything larger than an 8cy box, I have to pay drop fees and disposal fees, so the costs would skyrocket. Last time I got a 20cy box it cost me $575. That's more than most of the nationals pay per cy for debris removal. Only way to make any money is to hope that you can either combine jobs into 1 dumpster or pack it so tight that you fit 30-40cy into a 20cy dumpster. (that is possible if you cut up the large stuff)


----------



## Wannabe

Hire a mom-n-pop trash removal company to bring their trash truck over for a couple hours. I had a buddy back around 2005 buy a trash truck just for trash outs. They will compact 80cyds to 30 in a jiffy


----------



## Ohnojim

*I do that a lot.*

One of the small companies will even grab an end of a couch or other furniture and help me carry it out.


----------



## madxtreme01

Wannabe said:


> Hire a mom-n-pop trash removal company to bring their trash truck over for a couple hours. I had a buddy back around 2005 buy a trash truck just for trash outs. They will compact 80cyds to 30 in a jiffy



easier said than done. Costs here are through the roof with disposal so it's not as cheap as you might think. It really sucks here. I need to bite the bullet and buy a dump trailer and get a dump permit. End of story. Now what to do in the meantime is another story. I should have done this years ago.


----------



## Ohnojim

*You could drive it to PA like everyone else.*



madxtreme01 said:


> easier said than done. Costs here are through the roof with disposal so it's not as cheap as you might think. It really sucks here. I need to bite the bullet and buy a dump trailer and get a dump permit. End of story. Now what to do in the meantime is another story. I should have done this years ago.


Gas is cheap, just make sure you don't have your name on your truck, and DOT will not stop you.


----------



## bigdaddy

Ohnojim said:


> Gas is cheap, just make sure you don't have your name on your truck, and DOT will not stop you.


That's not true around here. The DOT WILL pull you over if you are pulling any kind of dump trailer or landscape trailer. In PA we don't have commercial tags but if the truck is registered in a company name or the trailer is rated over 9,999 you better have a DOT number and a CDL,


----------



## bigdaddy

madxtreme01 said:


> As someone stated here in NJ getting rid of trash is a nightmare. I called the DEP last week to find out information on getting a dump permit. My truck is over weight and it is registered commercial, so they won't let me in unless I have a DEP permit number. They told me that the initial permit takes 9-12 months to obtain and costs $2,000 plus a minimum renewal of $600/yr. I know that in the grand scheme of things it would make life a lot easier to just suffer and get the permit, but in the past I haven't done that many debris removals and it was never worth it. I just started working with a new company that does more of the REO side which includes debris removal. NJ is a non removal state which means that until the property is going to convey, all belongings both personal and garbage other than food waste can't be removed. My only solution was to order dumpsters at the large trash outs as I would anyway since my trailer can only hold about 20cy, and then for the smaller stuff I found a company that will leave an 8cy at a property that I am renting for $60/mo with 1 pickup included and additional pickups at my request for $55. The garbage company told me anything larger than an 8cy box, I have to pay drop fees and disposal fees, so the costs would skyrocket. Last time I got a 20cy box it cost me $575. That's more than most of the nationals pay per cy for debris removal. Only way to make any money is to hope that you can either combine jobs into 1 dumpster or pack it so tight that you fit 30-40cy into a 20cy dumpster. (that is possible if you cut up the large stuff)


Are you sure there are not any C&D transfer stations in NJ?
I know in PA I can't go to any landfill or anywhere where trashtrucks dump because I don't have a DEP sticker and my trailers are rated for 14,000 GVW. However we have plenty of private C&D (construction and debris) transfer stations where the roll-off dumpster guys all dump their cans. The one I goto is only $70 per ton which is cheap around here.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Never been pulled over in an unmarked truck*



bigdaddy said:


> That's not true around here. The DOT WILL pull you over if you are pulling any kind of dump trailer or landscape trailer. In PA we don't have commercial tags but if the truck is registered in a company name or the trailer is rated over 9,999 you better have a DOT number and a CDL,


as soon as you put a sign on it though, it seems they are all over you. But, it is always a good idea to be legal. I probably could have worded better.


----------



## bigdaddy

Ohnojim said:


> as soon as you put a sign on it though, it seems they are all over you. But, it is always a good idea to be legal. I probably could have worded better.


I know what you are saying. Around here they pull over small trucks (1/2, 3/4, 1 ton) more then the big trucks! Signs or no signs if your pulling a trailer they know 99% of the time its business related.
I don't have anything on my trucks and I get pulled over all the time! I have a magnet with my DOT numbers and sometimes I put them on when loaded but most times I don't bother, when I get pulled over I just pull them out and tell the cop I forgot and slap them on my truck. I keep everything squeaky clean so they usually have me test out all lights, break away controller, check for fire extinguisher, check my CDL and medical card and off I go!


----------



## bigdaddy

Southreefpp said:


> Florida doesn't require anything. I can go to the dump in my unmarked truck and drop off my haz may for free. I used to live in NJ and it was a pain in the ass. All I have to pay is my sun biz witch is 30 a year and my insurance. I 1099 my one guy and pay half way house kids when I need more then my main guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my set up now. Little up grade since the old ford and car trailer with sides.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to tell from that photo but that looks like a 14LX from Big Tex?
If so I have the same exact trailer. The tire on the side gave it away, however I had to cut it off of mine and mount the bracket underneath the frame. The streets are so narrow in Philadelphia that I can't make it down the small streets with the tire because it would rip off all of the side mirrors! The fenders are low enough to just make it under 99% of the cars.


----------



## madxtreme01

bigdaddy said:


> Are you sure there are not any C&D transfer stations in NJ?
> I know in PA I can't go to any landfill or anywhere where trashtrucks dump because I don't have a DEP sticker and my trailers are rated for 14,000 GVW. However we have plenty of private C&D (construction and debris) transfer stations where the roll-off dumpster guys all dump their cans. The one I goto is only $70 per ton which is cheap around here.


Transfer stations require the same thing. Forget the idea of my truck being commercial because I can change that, I have an F350 which is over weight to enter as a private vehicle even if it was my own household trash


----------



## Ohnojim

*That's ridiculous*



madxtreme01 said:


> Transfer stations require the same thing. Forget the idea of my truck being commercial because I can change that, I have an F350 which is over weight to enter as a private vehicle even if it was my own household trash


I'd haul it to PA. The only rule they enforce where I dump is tires go on a separate pile @$6 and No air conditioners.


----------



## Southreefpp

bigdaddy said:


> It's hard to tell from that photo but that looks like a 14LX from Big Tex?
> If so I have the same exact trailer. The tire on the side gave it away, however I had to cut it off of mine and mount the bracket underneath the frame. The streets are so narrow in Philadelphia that I can't make it down the small streets with the tire because it would rip off all of the side mirrors! The fenders are low enough to just make it under 99% of the cars.



Yes sir. Got it for 8k a few months back. I should have gotten the 16 footer bc we do a lot of pool boardings in Florida. My only complaint is the debris doesn't slide off nice bc the 2x2 tube sticks out higher than the floor. The bobcat hooks don't help out much either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southreefpp

bigdaddy said:


> That's not true around here. The DOT WILL pull you over if you are pulling any kind of dump trailer or landscape trailer. In PA we don't have commercial tags but if the truck is registered in a company name or the trailer is rated over 9,999 you better have a DOT number and a CDL,



I didn't realize i had it so good in Florida. They don't care at all about markings on the truck and it's only 60 bucks or so for a ton. The only issue in Florida is the third world people trashing these houses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01

Southreefpp said:


> Yes sir. Got it for 8k a few months back. I should have gotten the 16 footer bc we do a lot of pool boardings in Florida. My only complaint is the debris doesn't slide off nice bc the 2x2 tube sticks out higher than the floor. The bobcat hooks don't help out much either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are still boarding pools out there? We haven't been able to do that in the last 3-4 years. Everything has been safety covers.


----------



## Southreefpp

madxtreme01 said:


> They are still boarding pools out there? We haven't been able to do that in the last 3-4 years. Everything has been safety covers.



Yes we have probably covered 12 pools or so last year. What's the deal with the safety cover? I've had to remove, clean, and reinstall one once and those springs are a pain in the ass to put back on. I feel like there's a tool I should of used!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01

There is a special tool for them. They suck and you make nothing putting them in. The profits are much higher on boarding. We had them down pat to complete them in 2-3 hours for about 500-700 in material and always bid the max allowable. Those were the good old days. We used to do 2-3 a week


----------



## RichR

Southreefpp said:


> Yes we have probably covered 12 pools or so last year. What's the deal with the safety cover? I've had to remove, clean, and reinstall one once and those springs are a pain in the ass to put back on. I feel like there's a tool I should of used!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southreefpp

madxtreme01 said:


> There is a special tool for them. They suck and you make nothing putting them in. The profits are much higher on boarding. We had them down pat to complete them in 2-3 hours for about 500-700 in material and always bid the max allowable. Those were the good old days. We used to do 2-3 a week



What were you charging to board the pools. We get 1500 before 25% discount approved to shock and board them with the 2x6 frame, plastic, and wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX63

The tool photo posted earlier is usually included with the hardware supplied with the pool covers. Our profit and markup remain the same on most any typical size pool cover; the only change is in materials. It has been a very easy and lucrative niche for us.


----------



## JoeInPI

RichR said:


>



That looks a _*lot *_like a tool that many regionals use to let you know how much your chargebacks are going to be...


----------



## G 3

JoeInPI said:


> That looks a _*lot *_like a tool that many regionals use to let you know how much your chargebacks are going to be...


I would've thought that the head of the tool would much... never mind.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I usually charge $2,300.00 for the safety cover and an additional 600.00 if I have to drill all the studs. Never had a client give us any pushback whatsoever.


----------



## GTX63

Yep, and instead of hauling a trailer of lumber, chicken wire, saws and a gaggle of crap, your materials consist of a box the size of a 40" tv, a hammer drill, a masonry bit and a hugger.


----------



## madxtreme01

I had AIM offer me $800 to do one, when I told them that the cover could cost that much alone they said tell us how much the cover is and we will add $75 for us to install it. I laughed at them


----------



## bigdaddy

Southreefpp said:


> Yes sir. Got it for 8k a few months back. I should have gotten the 16 footer bc we do a lot of pool boardings in Florida. My only complaint is the debris doesn't slide off nice bc the 2x2 tube sticks out higher than the floor. The bobcat hooks don't help out much either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, nice trailer, too bad you have to ruin it by pullin it with a DODGE:thumbdown:


----------



## Southreefpp

bigdaddy said:


> Yep, nice trailer, too bad you have to ruin it by pullin it with a DODGE:thumbdown:



I'm right there with you but you wouldn't believe the price I got on it. I'm a ford guy but the price made sense. The 6.7 ford with some extras was like 8k more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropPresPro

Southreefpp said:


> . . .The 6.7 ford with some extras was like 8k more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. . .and worth every penny! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Southreefpp

PropPresPro said:


> . . .and worth every penny! :icon_cheesygrin:



I put 23k on my ram in 5 months!! In 2 years it will be destroyed so I don't mind destroying the ram. Once I stop driving so much for pp then I'll get my platinum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01

Southreefpp said:


> I put 23k on my ram in 5 months!! In 2 years it will be destroyed so I don't mind destroying the ram. Once I stop driving so much for pp then I'll get my platinum!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wanna trade??? I have an 08 F350 6.4 crew cab Lariat with the 4x4 off road package, and I want a cummins. The fords need a redesign really bad, it's been the same since 99 and the new ones they have announced for 17 are just ugly.


----------



## Southreefpp

madxtreme01 said:


> Wanna trade??? I have an 08 F350 6.4 crew cab Lariat with the 4x4 off road package, and I want a cummins. The fords need a redesign really bad, it's been the same since 99 and the new ones they have announced for 17 are just ugly.



No thank you!!! I like my Pistons intact!! That truck makes a lot of power though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropPresPro

Southreefpp said:


> I put 23k on my ram in 5 months!! In 2 years it will be destroyed so I don't mind destroying the ram. Once I stop driving so much for pp then I'll get my platinum!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you. I put 49,000+ on my truck in the first 11 months.


----------



## PropPresPro

madxtreme01 said:


> Wanna trade??? I have an 08 F350 6.4 crew cab Lariat with the 4x4 off road package, and I want a cummins. The fords need a redesign really bad, it's been the same since 99 and the new ones they have announced for 17 are just ugly.


I really like that 2017 - I'm due for a new truck and will have one ordered as soon as the order banks open. The technology upgrades alone are amazing. And with all aluminum body panels, a fully boxed frame and the legendary towing stability of a Ford, that thing ought to handle the toy hauler like it's a mower trailer.


----------



## madxtreme01

Southreefpp said:


> No thank you!!! I like my Pistons intact!! That truck makes a lot of power though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know they say that the 6.4 has a lot of problems, not as much as the 6.0 but I have 100k on mine and no problems. The worst thing that has happened so far was I had 2 of the coolant lines leak, and the tensioner for the belt cracked


----------



## bigdaddy

Southreefpp said:


> I'm right there with you but you wouldn't believe the price I got on it. I'm a ford guy but the price made sense. The 6.7 ford with some extras was like 8k more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just teasing about the Dodge. But I am a Ford man! I have 2 of the 6.7 and they are worth every penny! I have a 2011 I bought used in 2013 it is only 2wd but got an amazing deal. I ordered a 2015 last year. The sticker was 62K and got it for 52K. I already put 30K miles on it and the only things done were oil changes and new tires.


----------



## Southreefpp

bigdaddy said:


> I was just teasing about the Dodge. But I am a Ford man! I have 2 of the 6.7 and they are worth every penny! I have a 2011 I bought used in 2013 it is only 2wd but got an amazing deal. I ordered a 2015 last year. The sticker was 62K and got it for 52K. I already put 30K miles on it and the only things done were oil changes and new tires.



That truck is beautiful. I'm eventually going to have to let my guy use my dodge. We have a work truck and it's on it's way out. Then it's time for a 6.7 ford!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy

Southreefpp said:


> That truck is beautiful. I'm eventually going to have to let my guy use my dodge. We have a work truck and it's on it's way out. Then it's time for a 6.7 ford!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would sell that Dodge and get my guys a WORK truck they can beat on! That truck looks too nice to let some guys kill it!


----------



## safeguard dropout

Ford Chevy Dodge we all got our flavor, but come on, that new Ford front end is a total ripoff from the 2016 Chevy.

...and yes GTX, this thread is WAY off track! :wink:


----------



## NCnewbie

Which one of these trucks is getting the dehumidifier installed?


----------



## GTX63




----------



## PropPresPro

GTX63 said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## JoeInPI

PropPresPro said:


> Perfect!



Agreed- that's GOLD! Ha ha!


----------



## GeorgeKarash

dump receipt never gets old. So, you just provide them with that. Sometimes, it pays to follow the rules though it's a pain.

George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------

